# Mon Mac ne s'allume plus...



## MacMario (8 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour,
Aprés avoir coupé l'alimentation principale (multiprise) quelques minutes (après l'avoir éteint bien sur)
mon powermac G4 Tiger ppc 2x 1.25 je n'ai plus réussi a l'allumer.
Lorsque j'appuie sur le bouton power ,il ne se passe rien à part la diode qui s'allume est s'éteint aussitôt. 
pas un bruit de quoi que se soit ,plus un ton....
j'ai essayer de changer la pile mais pas de changement.

si quelqu'un des idées...
merci


----------



## -oldmac- (8 Décembre 2008)

Quel G4 ? Un MDD ?

Si vous restez appuyer sur le bouton la diode reste t-elle allumé ?


----------



## MacMario (8 Décembre 2008)

-oldmac- a dit:


> Quel G4 ? Un MDD ?
> 
> Si vous restez appuyer sur le bouton la diode reste t-elle allumé ?





Oui la diode reste allumée tant que je garde le doigt appuyer et s'éteint dés que je relâche 


Pour ma  machine:
PowerMac G4 ppc (3.3) dual 1.25GHz  167MHz 
                                                                 Tiger 10.4.11

merci


----------



## ntx (8 Décembre 2008)

Reset de la PMU : faire une recherche et respecter scrupuleusement le protocole


----------



## MacMario (9 Décembre 2008)

Merci 
je vais encore essayer 

Mais je comprend pas comment je peux faire un reset si le mac ne s'allume pas
Par ex: garder  appuyer le doigt et sur le bouton power en appuyant en même temps sur reset
je sais pas....


----------



## boninmi (9 Décembre 2008)

Sur la carte mère. (Recherche sur le Web au moyen de ton moteur de recherche favori).


----------



## MacMario (9 Décembre 2008)

Ben j'ai bien peur qu'il soit mort.
J'ai trouvé la procédure pour le reset PMU et rien , on entend les mouches voler 
y aurai pas un fusible quelque part qui aurai pu sauter?
la carte mère est-elle naze?
Heureusement que je n'ai pas balancé le mac récupéré il y a quelques semaines dans une entreprise ou personne n'avaient réussi a le faire fonctionner. Car en fait c'était juste le dd qui était naze.
Résultat, j'ai transféré mes dd sur ce dernier et tout beigne
mais j'aimerai quand même bien savoir se qui c'est passé sur ma bécane .
merci a tous pour vos infos


----------



## -oldmac- (10 Décembre 2008)

3 solutions :

1) Alim morte (très répendue sur les MDD)
2) Carte-mère
3) Processeur


----------



## valdiviano (13 Décembre 2008)

J'ai un collègue qui a eu le même cas, c'était l'alim qui était morte....


----------

